#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Uw favoriete geluidssysteem...

## Mike Manders

ik ben benieuwd naar de favoriete geluidssystemen van collega technici. Waar mix je het lekkerste op? Wat werkt het fijnste??? Of misschien de combinatie speakersysteem/mengtafel??? zegt u het maar...

als er wat reakties zijn zal ik mijn favo setje/mijn beste ervaringen eens hier achterlaten...

----------


## MSS

dVdosc in de Mezz (breda).
Heerlijke combinatie van zaal akoestiek en speakers. 
Tafel is overigens ook prettig (mh3)  :Smile:

----------


## jadjong

Beste PA: Syco STS buiten opgebouwd en getuned door jouw collega's Hugo en Barney(die van hier). Helaas zat de band niet zo lekker in zijn vel dus de show zelf vond ik niet zo denderend. 

Best klinkende show: Di-rect in de lokale zaal gemixt door Ron van Purple op Apogee 3x3. Bij het binnen komen gelijk een 'wow, dus zo kan het ook' gevoel.

Fijnste mengtafel vind ik de Digico D1/5. Die tafels werken zoals ik denk dat het zou moeten werken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Mijn favoriete systemen op nummer 1 zijn EAW 850(de ouwe, met TAD) en Turbo Sound Floodlight. Ons eigen systeem vind ik persoonlijk ook te gek...Dynacord XA2 en P5(kleiner systeem) Vandaag met KS CPA line array bezig gewest en vond het een mooi systeem, 8 kasten per kant en 2 halve T-subs per kant. Ik heb ook wel eens met Dyancord V-systems gedraaid, dat gaat ook wel, had alleen een verkeerde configuratie naar mijn zin.

----------


## sis

Onlangs hier in ons dorp ( openlucht ) een NEXO ALPA-E gehoord .
Ben absoluut geen fan van de PS reeks , maar dit kon me wel bekoren .
Vooral de geluidsdruk die uit die kastjes kwam , gewoon super !
het leuke was, bij de minste beweging op de front EQ , een BSS opal hoorde je het verschil .
Ik was aangenaam verrast .
Zelf kies ik voor EAW . Klein, compact, lichtgewicht, hoog  vermogen en voor mijn doeleinden perfect, heb nog niks beters gevonden  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,

... misschien ter aanvulling van de vraag van Mike wel nuttig om aan te geven voor welke muzieksoort / toepassing je een bepaald favoriet product hebt; zoals iedereen hier weet kan het ene systeem rete-clean klinken voor spraak of orkest maar is slecht toepasbaar voor r'n roll.
Naar mijn inzien verzanden we anders weer in een welles-nietes-whatever topic waarover genoeg is gespuid.

Groeten !

ps 1 van mijn favorieten nog steeds Meyer upa / usw voor kleine / middelgrote evenemten waar een strakke prettige cleane sound voor nodig is zonder house-bulder; verder plenty anderen die, mits goed ingeregeld en bediend, ook zeer OK kunnen klinken (d&b C7, EAW, Apogee, etc etc).

----------


## jakkes72

Absoluut EAW KF850 (T/F) aangevuld met SB528...
Momenteel bezig met het samenstellen van een EAW JF260 set, met SB250 subjes.
Wel het liefste de "oude" 260's met 2" hoog.

Mengtafel: Crest X8/Yam PM3500
EQ's: Front Apex/KT
Mon Ashly

Wat niet: Meyer MSL4 (met te weinig tops voor het gewenste geluidsniveau)

Monitors:
EAW SM400/SM500
Crest LMX

----------


## GoTMoRe

Ik moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik bij langerna niet zoveel ervaring heb met verschillende aparatuur, maar dat is gezien m'n leeftijd ook niet verwonderlijk denk ik..

Fijnste systeem waar ik ooit mee gewerkt is setje SoundProjects SP3-60 aangevuld door 2 SP4-15. 

Zelf hebben we nu een setje Xacts, en daar komen binnenkort 2 SP15 bij ( EAW plan is van de baan, zouden we nooit gehaald hebben met budget ) en voor zaaltjes tot zon 100man is dat werkelijk kicken :Cool: 

Fijnste tafel:
Soundcraft VeneuII/Hill remix24 ( antieke studio tafel, maar ooh zo fijn live ) 
( nu A&H PA-12, ook fijn tafeltje :Embarrassment:  alleen wat weinig kanalen..Dus straks maybe de overstap naar een MW 3:16:2 ) 

Verder stopt daar mn ervaring wel..

O ja voornamelijk is dit voor wat stevigere rock/metal/punk/enz

----------


## sparky

Heb met D&B aangestuurd met soundweb een paar mooie middelgrote P.A.'s in elkaar bedacht en mee gedraaid (rockbands en DJ). Ken de systemen van deze fabrikant nu redelijk en ben er erg tevreden over.

In het theater heeft Apogee (AE-5 en AE-8 met bijbehorende subs) mijn voorkeur gekregen, daar delen meyer en D&B een 2e plaats, alhoewel die Meyer bananen in de grote zaal van Orpheus wel héél erg lekker klonken, om over de subs maar te zwijgen  :Smile: .

House, hiphop en ander zwaar electronisch geweld hoor ik erg graag door EAW (KF-serie met SB1000 subs aangevuld) vanwege dat scheurende "in je smoel"karakter.

De mooiste geluidssets die ik ooit gehoord heb waren V-DOSC in de HMH (de maandelijkse Q-dance feesten), sjeez dat kan echt zo ontzettend strak zijn.

Fijnste sets waar ik zelf op gedraaid heb waren STS (buiten) icm een XL200 (en idd bloedzonde dat die mixers niet meer gemaakt worden, als iemand een vergelijkbare mixer weet, mag je me erover vertellen) Overigens zijn die Synco floors ook echt geweldig, vooral die 10"ers! supercompact, goed te tillen (dit in tegenstelling tot de 15"broers) en superstrak en direct, maar het ging hier niet over monitors geloof ik.... Martin W8 (Melkweg) kwam aardig in de buurt, doch zowel qua formaat als akoustiek een comleet ander verhaal, mss een beetje appelen/peren dus.

Om kort te gaan dus:

RnR:      STS
Dance:   EAW
Theater: Apogee



P.S. in een zaaltje met 100 man met alleen sprekers mag ik graag 4 bose 402 zuiltjes meenemen :Big Grin:  alles heeft zn toepassing....

----------


## EVfreak

Ha,
Doe mij maar de MT2 set van EV maar met de voorgeschreven processing.
En natuurlijk ook de KF850's van EAW.Alle twee de set's van ongeveer dezelfde leeftijd maar vind ze nog steeds véél beter klinken dan van die 
compacte kastjes.Als het dan nog effe kan zo een setje loodzware amps erachter,en gaan!Heet slepen moet je er dan maar bij nemen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flurk

Nog altijd super tevreden van EV X-Array.Voor alle muziek genres.Als het even kan (bugetair gezien) een combinatie van XDS/XB/XN/XCNen XCB.Met clark cross-over en P-3000 versterkers.Met de XF heb ik geen ervaring.
Favorite tafel tot nog toe is een XL 200.

----------


## sis

> Ha,
> Doe mij maar de MT2 set van EV maar met de voorgeschreven processing.
> En natuurlijk ook de KF850's van EAW.Alle twee de set's van ongeveer dezelfde leeftijd maar vind ze nog steeds véél beter klinken dan van die 
> compacte kastjes.Als het dan nog effe kan zo een setje loodzware amps erachter,en gaan!Heet slepen moet je er dan maar bij nemen



Hoe bedoel je "" van die compacte kastjes "" ??
sis

----------


## EVfreak

> Hoe bedoel je "" van die compacte kastjes "" ??
> sis



Oei sorry,dat had ik erbij moeten vermelden.Ik bedoel à la D&B weet je wel
kastjes van 30à40kg...
Er zijn natuurlijk ook compacte kastjes die goed klinken maar kijk dan eens
hoeveel je er van neer moet zetten...ik wil hier echt niemand afbreken hoor die met deze kastjes werkt hoor.Maar smaken verschillen(gelukkig)hé. :Wink:

----------


## Mike Manders

hallo Sparky,
vond je dat systeem in Orpheus echt goed?? Ik was daar in juni nog, maar ik vond het niet zo goed eigenlijk. Zelfs die man die daar die dag werkte voor de schouwburg kwam tegen mij fluisteren dat hij het ook niet goed vond. Apart, maar inderdaad, ieder zijn smaak...

In het theater vind ik Meyer CQ1 erg mooi klinken, daar heb ik de laatste tour van Treble op gemixt (met die ouwe R&R subs eronder). In combinatie met UPA's voor balkon/infill, en UPM's als frontfill. Met dit systeem heb ik elke zaal kunnen doen, van groot tot klein. Echt helemaal top, mixt erg fijn en muzikaal.

Voor Rock&Roll is STS absoluut mijn systeem: feesttenten, openlucht, sporthallen, etc. waanzinnig. Vooral in combinatie met de Midas XL3 waar ik met Xander de Buisonje mee tourde. En niet te vergeten met de XL200 bij Rowwen Heze. Enige nadeel van dit systeem is dat je het echt moet leren kennen, en dat heeft bij mij een half jaar geduurd.

En als het dan line-array betreft: ik heb onlangs een paar openluchtklussen met Rowwen heze en een fanfare gedaan. Daar hebben we D&B J-series line-array voor ingehuurd en met een XL4 erop beviel me dat enorm goed. Maar nogmaals, het was openlucht en ingehangen door iemand die het goed kan.

wat ik goed vind (willekeurige volgorde): EV MT2, Axys Arena, Turbosound Floodlight, KS12, EAW KF850 (aangevuld met 853  kasten, anders valt het tegen vind ik)
waar ik liever niet mee werk (ook in willekeurige volgorde): D&B C4 en C7 (vooral de B2's zeer matig), vDosc, Martin wavefront systemen, Axys Target... 

groeten
Mike M. uit U.

----------


## Contour

Geef mij maar een leuk Res5 systeem van Funktion One. 

Het schijnt dat F1 nu ook een 2x21" Bandpasshorn sub gaat uitbrengen :-)

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

> Oei sorry,dat had ik erbij moeten vermelden.Ik bedoel à la D&B weet je wel
> kastjes van 30à40kg...
> Er zijn natuurlijk ook compacte kastjes die goed klinken maar kijk dan eens
> hoeveel je er van neer moet zetten...ik wil hier echt niemand afbreken hoor die met deze kastjes werkt hoor.Maar smaken verschillen(gelukkig)hé.



prima, bedankt voor het antwoord, was mij niet zo duidelijk ,  nu wel  :Wink:  
sis

----------


## sis

> Geef mij maar een leuk Res5 systeem van Funktion One. 
> 
> Het schijnt dat F1 nu ook een 2x21" Bandpasshorn sub gaat uitbrengen :-)
> 
> MVG Contour



Contour, enig idee waarom je function-one zo weinig tegenkomt ?
Is dit merk nog te weinig bekent ?
Ik hoor en lees alleen maar positieve reacties, maar waar kan je dit beluisteren ?
sis

----------


## Contour

Naar mijn weten zijn er twee bedrijven in Nederland aktief met F1:

PB-Audio in Maarssen
Think! Audio in Delft

MVG Contour

----------


## CyberNBD

Turbosound Flash- en Floodlight, icm TSW 721 of 718 subs. Altijd leuke systemen gevonden en sinds begin dit jaar ook besloten hiermee verder te gaan.  Bevalt prima  :Cool:  .
Lekker diep en vol laag dankzij de 21" subs maar daarbij toch nog strak met flinke druk opbouw, en hoorngeladen dus ook lekker voor buiten.  Flood topjes lekker compact voor kleine setjes, Flashen ietwat zwaarder maar ideaal voor buiten klussen en draagt lekker ver.  Ook op hoog volume blijven de toppen ook lekker klinken en worden niet schel.
En last but not least, systeem is inzetbaar van rock 'n roll tot dance en met een relatief klein aantal verschillende kastjes toch lekker schaalbaar van simpele sub/sub/top setjes tot flinke systemen.


Funktion-one ook zeker een favoriet mits goed ingeregeld, hier hebben we heel veel mee gewerkt de afgelopen jaren maar enkele andere redenen hebben ons doen besluiten daar niet meer mee verder te gaan. Overstap naar Turbo is dan ook enigsinds logisch geweest gezien de achtergrond van beide systemen + het aanbod van turbo op dat bepaalde moment  :Stick Out Tongue: 






> Geef mij maar een leuk Res5 systeem van Funktion One. 
> 
> Het schijnt dat F1 nu ook een 2x21" Bandpasshorn sub gaat uitbrengen :-)
> 
> MVG Contour



Hmz... en mij is altijd verteld dat het gebruik van de 21" subs bij turbo een van de redenen tot het afscheiden van Tony en John (Nu F1) van turbosound is geweest? Enigsinds apart dat ze dan nu zelf opnieuw een 21" sub op de markt gaan brengen?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Apogee...

En dan 3x3 + AE-12 of mijn eigen systeem bestaande uit AE-8, AE-SB en AE-11.

----------


## sis

> Apogee...
> 
> En dan 3x3 + AE-12 of mijn eigen systeem bestaande uit AE-8, AE-SB en AE-11.



Kan je ook een beetje omschrijven waarom ?  een merk noemen kan iedereen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sis

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Zowel 3x3 als AE-8 heeft heel veel definitie in het hoog, wat met name bij Jazz / klassiek e.d. goed tot uiting komt. Ook in het laag kan je er goed mee uit de voeten, zonder vervelende notches die je bij andere systemen vaak tegenkomt. Al met al goed klinkende systemen waar je alle kanten mee uit kan.

----------


## sis

OK bedankt, dit is duidelijk  :Wink:  
sis

----------


## zjeten

Een tof systeem waar ik al vele malen mee gewerkt heb is de XA2 set van dynacord,mooi en krachtig laag ,beheerst mid en hoog.
Dit gebruiken we voor zwat alles.

Het laatste heel mooi klanksysteem was de jbl vertec line array op het folkfestival van dranouter. Dat was met IT 4000 versterkers.
Ik vond de klank heel natuurgetrouw en sprankelend en helder.

mvg
jeffrey

----------


## stekelvarke

> Nog altijd super tevreden van EV X-Array.Voor alle muziek genres.Als het even kan (bugetair gezien) een combinatie van XDS/XB/XN/XCNen XCB.



Ik ben meer thuis in licht dan in geluid maar waarom een combinatie van zoveel verschillende kastjes? En niet bv enkel Xds/Xb en Xn?

----------


## Vervallen

Cerwin vega set bestaande uit:

8 afterburners + 12 252 intense aangestuurd door 4 carvers PT2400.

Vrouwen vereniging bij Brunoti Scheveningen. (elk jaar rond mei)

----------


## ronny

EAW 850 set maar wel met tad drivers!

D&B c7 set: gewoonweg plug en play.

D&B Q reeks: zalig systeem op gebied van line array, mits goed gebruikt. 

D&B J reeks: nog geen ervaring mee, maar als de lijn van Q doorgetrokken is... :Wink:  

Verder al veel systemen gehoord, die ik ook wel goed vond klinken toen, maar zelf geen werkervaring mee, dus geef er ook geen mening over dan.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Ik zag dat er wat vragen/opmerkingen waren over Funktion-One. Wellicht kan ik het een en ander toelichten.

Funktion-One wordt steeds vaker ingezet, enkele 'recente' klussen zijn bv Mysteryland, Jackson Browne & Lindley in HMH, Mixtream. Mocht je echter nog niet zelf gehoord/ervaren hebben, dan kan je natuurlijk altijd contact met mij of een van de verhuurders (oa Think / DSL) opnemen voor informatie waar binnenkort een systeem gebruikt zal worden, en/of een demo natuurlijk.

Er zitten inderdaad een aantal producten in de pijplijn, waaronder een enkele en dubbele 21" sub. Meer info binnenkort op de PLASA.

De reden dat Tony en John bij Turbosound (wat ze zelf opgericht hadden) weggingen, is niet onderwerp van deze discussie. Mocht iemand geïnteresseerd zijn, dan kan je altijd contact opnemen. Lijkt me verstandiger dat niet hier te 'bespreken'

----------


## lifesound

Adamson Y-10/18 met eender welke kwalitietstafel, maar als ik er eentje mag kiezen ... de XL4 gaarne.

----------


## RayM

Dit zijn typisch van die onderwerpen waar je met collega's dagen over kunt bomen.
Ik heb zelf niet echt een favoriet, het is deels toch altijd weer afhankelijk van de locatie, hoe goed of slecht is de artiest.
Niettemin wil ik toch even vermelden dat ik dit jaar een aantal malen met een Syncoset gewerkt heb met de Heritage op front.
En dat was toch wel een aangename combinatie. :Big Grin:

----------


## soundcheckfrits

apogee 3x3s2 + ae15 + ae12               Ik als lichtnicht zeg:   Super
uit deze 12 kastjes komt gewoon geweldig geluid

----------


## soep

Wanneer ik als gasttech ergens langskom is de systemer meestal van grotere invloed dan het systeem vindt ik eigenlijk.
Ik kan dan ook niet zeggen of het systeem goed of slecht is...
Maar daar ging het hier niet over.
Systemen waar ik zelf leuke dingen uit heb gehaald/gehoord:
Kling & Freitag (B5/T5/T9 met B10's voor de wapper); Synco STS, zeker in ons aller bekende/wisselend geliefde feesttenten en voor R&R/pop; en zelfs af en toe met d&b.
Heb het afgelopen seizoen een theatertour (nederhop) gedaan met C4/C7 B2 met C6(kluster) en E3(toneelrand) en dat is me over het algemeen goed bevallen. EAW heb ik eigenlijk niets mee (niet + én niet -), wordt er gewoon niet warm van.
En voor grote zaken de arrays van vDosc, en Adamssons met Martin daaronder. d&b arrays heb ik nog niet gehoord en EV heb ik nog niet goed gehoord, maar ja, die systemer he....
Voor alle bananen-arrays geldt eigenlijk de eerste zin van deze post nog meer.......

gr.
Joep

----------


## sis

Soep, maw . je hebt al veel systemen gehoord en ermee gewerkt ?
Adamssons met Martin daaronder , dit is raar !
Is daar een reden voor , voor die combinatie ?
sis

----------


## soep

Ik bedoelde hier meer de volgorde van favoriet. Natuurlijk niet de systemen door elkaar.... :EEK!:   duhhh... :Wink:  

gr 
Joep :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flurk

> Ik ben meer thuis in licht dan in geluid maar waarom een combinatie van zoveel verschillende kastjes? En niet bv enkel Xds/Xb en Xn?



 
XB's en XN voor wat verder/XCB en XCN voor dichtbij.Lukt aardig.
Als je alles hangt kan je de XCN en XCB als downfill gebruiken (of infill).Multifunctioneel systeem met enorm veel kracht,een heldere klank en diep laag.

----------


## sis

Wat mij opvalt is dat de EAW 850 serie met TAD ( toppie )  toch regelmatig voorkomt in dit topic  :Wink:  
NEXO ?
Is daar te weinig ervaring mee of wordt dit weinig gebruikt  
sis

----------


## ronny

met de ps reeks van nexo heb ik ookwel wat ervaring, sis. 

Als monitor voor dj gebruik of op een podium als drum monitors gebruiken wij regelmatig ps15 van nexo. Dit gaat zeer goed. 

Verder ook al eens met dj's vanuit het midden een aantal ps15 vanuit het midden naar buiten toe laten spelen en dit gaat ook goed.

Verder zijn die kastjes zeer hufterproof met bijbehorende processor en gaan ze ongeloofelijk hard voor een simpel frontloaded kastje te zijn.

verder heb ik wel meer dingen van nexo gehoord(alpha,geo t lijn herrie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ), maar dat heeft me tot nu toe nog altijd niet overtuigd. 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Bovengenoemde apogee 3x3 vond ik erg lekker klinken. De turbosound (ook hierboven genoemd)flash en floodlight is ook erg lekker.
Vdosc vind ik erg lekker klinken. Heel open en warm.
Kleine systemen vind ik van EAW perfect. 
Op de x-array van EV heb ik de lekkerste set ooit gedraait. Andere genoemde systemen heb ik niet daadwerkelijk zelf in mijn handen gehad. Ook is het probleem een beetje dat ik heel veel kasten ken, maar de moddelen door elkaar haal. 
Mixers:P van Philips.
Mengtafel: Midas.

F1 vind ik minder. Wel heel goed, alleen niet mijn smaak.

----------


## Audio Care

Voorkeuren (geheel afhankelijk van zaal/ productie):
* Meyer UPA-1c +USW +Lab1300's (voor Jazz/Blues en wereld muziek)
* Meyer MSL3+MSL4 + 650's (non powered) + Lab's (indien geheel gevlogen nog steeds lekker voor een beetje druk, vooral rastamuziek)
* Axsys Source2, Target en U16 (ook voor Jazz/Blues en wereld, en top40)
* EAW KF850Z (om te rock'n) met o.a. Crest 9001's
* Turbsound Floodlight (idem, maar niet in een feestent) met Lab's of Crest

Tafels: XL3/4/200/250 (op mon) , Crest GT/X8/LMx (op mon), SC 8000/MH3

Monitor: Synco, Martin LE12, EAW SM84

Onmisbaar: TC M3000, KT DN360, SDE3000, BSS DPR 402

Wens: Hoornloos systeem, geen compressiedrivers meer maar wel een 100% regelbare spreiding. Een systeem voor ultiemme live beleving, zonder alle fase problemen. Het gevoel hebben op 11 te staan rock'n terwijl je beschaaft beneden de 105 dbA blijft. tevens dat iedereen, ongeacht waar hij.zij staat, de zelfde informatie krijgt en (wanneer het echt nodig is) iedereen het in stereo hoort. << en dan bedoel ik niet een systeem met koptelefoons>>

Het zal wel het zelfde zijn als een auto op water laten rijden....

----------


## Ibvee

mwoh, die koptelefoons lijkt me toch wel wat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  meteen geen last meer van geluidsoverlast, paar shakers erbij voor het 'gevoel', iemand al ervaring mee?

----------


## sd_2

Waar ikzelf toch heel erg over te spreken ben is een ARCS PA van L-Acoustics. Het liefst met SB218's eronder. Klinkt gewoon strak en erg helder in het hoog. EAW KF850 serie klinkt ook erg goed, maar het ligt er wel heel erg aan welke tech het in elkaar gezet heeft.  Ik moet zeggen dat ik verder niet heel erg veel anders gehoord wat ik de moeite waard vind om hier te vermelden. 

Gr, D

----------


## Mike Manders

Het schijnt zo te zijn dat Nexo goede dingen maakt ja. Maar met die Geo spullen heb ik zeeeeeer slechte ervaringen (en ik heb er een seizoen mee getourd..., ik....als anti-linearray man). En een Alpha set begaf het een keer na 3 nummers op een festival waar ik stond te mixen, dus al met al niet veel goeds helaas voor Nexo.

----------


## Gast1401081

Nexo Alpha moet je zonder de E hebben, das de mini, en stukken minder. De grote Alpha kan wat mij betreft met de eredivisie meedoen. In een AB-test viel de EAW-850 compleet door de mand. 

lekker? 
*UPA-2P ( idd, de smallere zijn beter dan de bredere 1P) met voldoende usw ( en daar niet op bezuinigen)
* M3d en Milo in de banaan. (bart hof of magu zelf ff laten inregelen, alhoewel die canadees van Rieu er ook wat van kan)..
*synco-latere versies, mits wederom door JW, Barney, of Hugo ingeregeld en ingehangen (heb daar ook beunhazen mee zie trekken dat het een drekzooi werd, gevaarlijk systeem dus)
* en Nexo-Alpha ZonderE. 


Oh, die Geo-set werd 2 jaar geleden op de ET-LDI na een kwartiertje ingepakt, en weggeweest. Helaas, alle goede voornemens ten spijt, maar er hing bij de concurrenten een iets ander systeem

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

Mijn favoriet.
Sinds vanmiddag, afgeregeld met SIM3, het systeem in het Theater aan het Vrijthof, Papyruszaal.
Meyer Sound M'elodie gecombineerd met 600-HP en een horizontaal M1D gevlogen middencluster.

Jawel dames en heren: volledig curvilinear array omdat sommige zalen daar nu eenmaal zeer geschikt voor zijn.

Check-it-out !
Jasper

----------


## sis

Mac en Jasper , grote fans van meyer, dat is duidelijk , raad eens waarom  :Big Grin:  
En inderdaad, na jaren dienst met verschillende zangers en artiesten, hebben ze wel gelijk.
Het is bij mijn weten en ervaring,  dat meyer het enigste systeem is dat na al die jaren blijft klinken als een klok, ongeacht wat ze uitbrengen .

heren , ik heb geen aandelen in meyer hoor , nope 

Het is jammer dat je ze bijna niet tegenkomt, althans niet in mijn streek. 
De reden is denk ik de prijs, die is .... 

Heb ooit eens een productie gedaan in Tienen ( B ) ( studio 20 ) als ik mij niet vergis ?

Een meyer-monitor-systeem als far-field  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Nog nooit zo'n klank gehoord, gewoon buitenaards ...

Toch heb ik gekozen voor EAW,  om de eenvoudige reden dat dit voor mij persoonlijk handelbaar was en is ! en mijn zanger(essen ) zijn super tevreden  :Big Grin:  

Maar als ik het overleef ( na ziekte  :Mad:  ) is mijn droom een meyer PA 

Sorry , ben een beetje emotioneel na mijn laatste bloedcontrole , maar OK ,we zien wel 
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....Maar als ik het overleef ( na ziekte  ) is mijn droom een meyer PA 
> 
> Sorry , ben een beetje emotioneel na mijn laatste bloedcontrole , maar OK ,we zien wel 
> sis



kop op , mien jong, mijn aanbod staat nog steeds. 

en idd, een van de weinige systemen die waardevast blijft omdat de klank er na al die jaren nog steeds inzit enzo... bla bla bla... Lekker belangrijk nou ff... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## GoTMoRe

Wat vinden jullie over het algemeen dan van SoundProjects? Gezien ik EAW en Meyer bij iedere post bijna wel weer voorbij zie komen, maar SP nog niet gezien heb. 

Valt dit merk dan toch zo tegen? Of wordt het gewoon amper gebruikt?..

----------


## sd_2

K heb laatst gewerkt op een actief setje van SP maar het heeft mij niet overtuigd (zacht uitgedrukt). Verder heb ik er niet veel van gehoord.

Gr, D

----------


## Gitarist 62

Sp maakt leuke dingen.. even afgezien van de arrays

Voor monitoring is de X-act gezien zijn kleine afmetingen vaak erg goed bruikbaar, zo lang je het volume op het podium een beetje in de hand weet te houden. ook als front fill een bruikbare kast. De klank is in ieder geval goed.

De SP2 valt me dan weer wat tegen. Tijdje terug die set opgebouwd parallel aan een toch al gedateerde Axys U-88/B-89 die van de 2 sets dan toch het duidelijk betere geluid levert.

De arrays van SP - voor zover ik er mee heb gewerkt - vind ik toch vaak wat dunnetjes klinken

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Sorry , ben een beetje emotioneel na mijn laatste bloedcontrole , maar OK ,we zien wel 
> sis



Sterkte kerel p4u

----------


## luc2366

SP-4 heeft mij ook nooit kunnen bekoren  :Mad:

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Ben nog steeds erg tevreden over onze EV RX-set met EV-CP versterkers, voor onze toepassingen een ideale set.
Maar afgelopen zondag naast TILT op een podium gestaan en toen toch maar ingeprikt op hun (die van van Duppen geluid !) nieuwe EV Phoenix set.
2 x PX2122 en 3 PX2181 per kant, geluidskwaliteit a la onze RX-set maar dan heel veel db'tjes meer.
Toch nog maar even doorsparen !

Frank

----------


## schrobbelbop

waar ik veel mee werk en veel aanhoor:
RH STS, martin W8compact (vereist wel veel aandacht), Axys Arena, D&B C4/C7...

prima spul, maar t blijft altijd afhankelijk van degene die het neerzet en inregelt.

----------


## Mike Manders

Sound Projects???? ik heb met dit merk zulke slechte ervaringen gehad dat ik het zelfs helemaal was vergeten. Zowel de line-arrays als de normale kastjes heb ik nog nooit normaal geluid uit weten te krijgen. En ook dit is zeer zacht uitgedrukt.

----------


## neeltje

favo voor rock'n'roll en zwaardere feestjes: STS
Favo voor theater: Meyer MSL3 en UPA's, tevens de mini line-array van martin/synco. Echt perfecte theaterkastjes.

Slechtst klinkende moderne, veel geziene pa: Martin/Synco Compact line array. De middrivers lopen gewoon vast volgens mij.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Sound Projects???? ik heb met dit merk zulke slechte ervaringen gehad dat ik het zelfs helemaal was vergeten. Zowel de line-arrays als de normale kastjes heb ik nog nooit normaal geluid uit weten te krijgen. En ook dit is zeer zacht uitgedrukt.



Onderbouw dat eens goed, gezien dit mij wel een héél interessante mening lijkt.

Dat je uit Skytec geen fatsoenlijke geluid zult krijgen, ala. Maar een merk wat zich zeker bij de beteren, al dan niet top(?), mag meten wordt ik wel heel erg benieuwd.

----------


## luc2366

> Onderbouw dat eens goed, gezien dit mij wel een héél interessante mening lijkt.
> 
> Dat je uit Skytec geen fatsoenlijke geluid zult krijgen, ala. Maar een merk wat zich zeker bij de beteren, al dan niet top(?), mag meten wordt ik wel heel erg benieuwd.



en zij zeggen natuurlijk zelf op hun site dat ze tot de top behoren?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ken alleen de SP-4 en daar heb ik al zoveel verschillende kasten van gezien dat het haast onmogelijk lijkt om een cluster te hangen van hetzelfde type

----------


## schrobbelbop

> favo voor rock'n'roll en zwaardere feestjes: STS
> Favo voor theater: Meyer MSL3 en UPA's, tevens de mini line-array van martin/synco. Echt perfecte theaterkastjes.
> 
> Slechtst klinkende moderne, veel geziene pa: Martin/Synco Compact line array. De middrivers lopen gewoon vast volgens mij.



Ik vind het compact een set waar goed mee te werken is..

het enige wat ik de laatste tijd met deze set in kleinere gestackte opstellingen ervaar is dat de eerste paar meter metname vooraan de buhne het mid-laag van de 12inchers heel erg overheerst. echt een soort geluid van een te groot speakertje in een te kleinkastje... dit ging mij ook vreselijk in de weg zitten met n sts combi infill.. zeker een systeem dat je heel goed moet leren kennen!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

Heren, dames ook, de vraag was Systemen, niet een vracht bij-eengeboende houten-platen-in-een-doos-met-een-driver-erin. Zullen we een minimum oplage van 2000 stuks afspreken, voordat er weer alerlei hobby-kastjes opkomen>??

----------


## joe

> Heren, dames ook, de vraag was Systemen, niet een vracht bij-eengeboende houten-platen-in-een-doos-met-een-driver-erin. Zullen we een minimum oplage van 2000 stuks afspreken, voordat er weer alerlei hobby-kastjes opkomen>??



Er zijn ook zo veel mensen op dit forum die ervaring hebben met systemen boven de 2000 kasten  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## GoTMoRe

Ik denk dat Mac bedoelt luidspreker systemen waarvan er een minimale oplage van 2000 stuks van de fabriek band is afgerolt. Geen zelfbouwsystem enz dus..

----------


## luc2366

> Heren, dames ook, de vraag was Systemen, niet een vracht bij-eengeboende houten-platen-in-een-doos-met-een-driver-erin. Zullen we een minimum oplage van 2000 stuks afspreken, voordat er weer alerlei hobby-kastjes opkomen>??



is hier al een zelfbouwsysteem langsgekomen? en volgens mij zijn van die Synco-kasten ook geen 2000 stuks in omloop...

----------


## sjoerd

> Onderbouw dat eens goed, gezien dit mij wel een héél interessante mening lijkt.
> 
> Dat je uit Skytec geen fatsoenlijke geluid zult krijgen, ala. Maar een merk wat zich zeker bij de beteren, al dan niet top(?), mag meten wordt ik wel heel erg benieuwd.



die keer dat ik sp4 gehoord heb was ik juist wel onder de indruk.
en als je ziet hoeveel AED er van in de verhuur heeft...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb zelf 2 keer met SP4 gedraaid, een keer met een live band en een keer met een tapeartiest, vond het beide keren ruk...De 2de keer ben ik eens gaan rondlopen om te luisteren hoe dat systeem zich gedraagt. Na 10 meter was de druk van het laag echt weg...en de top vond ik niet echt lekker klinken. Dat was een SP4 met 1 bass en 1 top per kant. Het schijnt als je 2 bassen per kant hebt, dat het beter gaat, maar ook dat heb ik wel eens gehoord en toen leek het meer een soort D&B B2 bass...Te hard, inverhouding met de top en teveel sub achtige dingen. Van dat geluid werd ik iig moe...was dus ook zo vertrokken van die tent...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik denk dat Mac bedoelt luidspreker systemen waarvan er een minimale oplage van 2000 stuks van de fabriek band is afgerolt. Geen zelfbouwsystem enz dus..



correct, soort van homologatie uit de autosport dus...

----------


## purplehaze

Wat ik erg lekker vind klinken is zijn mijn eigen Meyer UPA1c topjes met 650 subs, maareuhh ook de JBL Array 14"/1,5" tops zijn echt niet te versmaden.
In beide gevallen een enorm open geluid met gruwelijk veel definitie :-)

----------


## GoTMoRe

> die keer dat ik sp4 gehoord heb was ik juist wel onder de indruk.
> en als je ziet hoeveel AED er van in de verhuur heeft...



AED heeft idd niet voor niets bijna 100 van die kastjes staan..

En daarom wacht ik ook nog steeds op een iets onderbouwdere mening van Mike Manders, gezien hij wel erg gruwelijk slechte ervaringen heeft met SP..

Ik zal zelf nog eens wat meer proberen op te letten op verschillende PA systemen. 

Nou schiet me er ook net eentje te binnen, paar maand geleden stondt Ampco hiero in Assen op de Havenkade, waar Di-rect speelde. Natuurlijk even wezen kijken, en was van het geluid ook wel érg onder de indruk! Alleen nou weet ik niet wat Ampco gebruikt.. ( begin me nou wel af te vragen of dit ook daadwerkelijk Ampco was.. )

----------


## jadjong

> AED heeft idd niet voor niets bijna 100 van die kastjes staan..
> 
> En daarom wacht ik ook nog steeds op een iets onderbouwdere mening van Mike Manders, gezien hij wel erg gruwelijk slechte ervaringen heeft met SP..
> 
> Ik zal zelf nog eens wat meer proberen op te letten op verschillende PA systemen. 
> 
> Nou schiet me er ook net eentje te binnen, paar maand geleden stondt Ampco hiero in Assen op de Havenkade, waar Di-rect speelde. Natuurlijk even wezen kijken, en was van het geluid ook wel érg onder de indruk! Alleen nou weet ik niet wat Ampco gebruikt.. ( begin me nou wel af te vragen of dit ook daadwerkelijk Ampco was.. )



Di-rect zit bij pruplesound. Die zijn sinds kort overgegaan op Synco.

----------


## showband

Als je naar prijs/prestatie kijkt vind ik dat er nog wat dingen ontbreken aan de onderkant van de markt.

Als je kijkt wat 750euri kopen aan geluidsdruk en kwaliteit vind ik eigenlijk een eon een extreem goede koop. Daar kan weinig aan tippen.

Ik heb van heel veel zelfbouw systemen erg genoten. (onze verhuurder werkt bijvoorbeeld met zelfbouw) Maar dat komt volgens mij ook omdat verantwoord zelfbouwende verhuurders net iets meer inzicht in de plaatsing en het gedrag van de set hebben dan de bemiddelde "kastenstapelaar". 

Er teleurgesteld ben ik in het veel opgehemelde D&B zoals C1. Waarschijnlijk heb ik pech, maar 1 op de twee keer klinkt het niet. Zeker niet als het zacht moet. Maar dat kan aan de operators liggen natuurlijk. Laatst nog gehad dat naast de gehuurde stereo 2x6Kw zelfbouwset een (1) stack C1 werd geplaatst. WAT een drama.

Ik heb een zwak voor EV bij bandjes omdat het zo fijn klinkt. Niet "recht" of "hifi" maar vaak echt lekker. Maar goed met het bandje heb ik aan wat goede microfoons in de koffer en een goede geluidsman al snel voldoende. Meestal blijven al die mega setups nog gewoon een oud SM57/58 setupje plaatsen. Op dat moment boeit het mij al niet meer of ze een mooie frontset plaatsen. Dan zal het nooit tot de toppen gaan.  :Wink:

----------


## sd_2

[quote=GoTMoRe]AED heeft idd niet voor niets bijna 100 van die kastjes staan..


Oke, ze hebben inderdaad veel van die kastjes staan. Maar, is het desbetreffende bedrijf wel een Dry-hire bedrijf, die gewoon in elke prijsklasse een groot aanbod hebben. Je ziet in hun verhuurbestand net zo goed beghringer eq's en comrpessors, alto monitoren, en budget tafeltjes van grotere merken staan. Wat SP betreft is het gewoon het goedkoopste PA wat ze je daar kunnen aanbieden, en ze hebben daarom niet voor niks ook nog L'Acoustics ARCS, V-Dosc, dVdosc en EAW KF850 serie.

Maar goed, nu terug on-topic...

----------


## Mike Manders

uitleg soundprojects: ik weet de type nummers niet, maar die nieuwe serie line array heb ik vorig jaar een keer op gemixt toen Focus het op proef had. Ergens hier een theater hebben een paar bananen van diezelfde serie hangen maar dan de kleine kastjes. Bovenin op de tribune klinkt het nog redelijk, maar de onderste 8 rijen hoor je alleen maar onduidelijk midlaag wat je niet weg kan krijgen. Dan heb ik onlangs nog ergens gestaan en volgens mij was dat SP nog wat, en dat zag er mooi gestackt uit, mooie lokatie, maar je had er muzikaal gezien niks mee te vertellen. 

Wat betreft Synco, hoeveel kasten daar van zijn weet ik niet, maar wellicht meer dan 2000. Het is in 5 landen een erg populair systeem.
En ik zou het geen zelfbouw willen noemen. Het is een doorontwikkeling van Renkus Heinz. Grappig is dat ik daarmee dan weer geen goeie ervaringen heb.

Maar nogmaals: het is nog steeds afhankelijk wie het neerzet/inhangt etc etc. etc. Misschien is dat een leuk topic?

----------


## Gitarist 62

Pas nog in Oisterwijk op dit setje gedraaid:
(quote tech lijst theater)
Versterkers:
 3x Soundprojects SP2600  tbv line array
 Processor DBX 480
Luidsprekers:
 6x Soundprojects SP-10 line array vastgevlogen
 Meegevlogen SP-15 sub
 Front fill tbv eerste rijen 2x Sound Projects X-act
Monitoren
 4x Soundprojects X-act 
 op monitor 1 en 2 31-bands EQ BSS 

qua klank niet slecht maar de spreiding in de zaal (oplopende tribune) is echt bagger.. Achter de tafel hoor je geen laag, pas als je halverwege de tribune hoor je dat weer..

----------


## joe

> qua klank niet slecht maar de spreiding in de zaal (oplopende tribune) is echt bagger.. Achter de tafel hoor je geen laag, pas als je halverwege de tribune hoor je dat weer..



Hmm... Dit klinkt meer als een afstel/plaatsing probleem dan dat het aan de speakers kan liggen.

----------


## Bazeman

Het systeem in oisterwijk is ongeveer 1 maand geleden vervangen voor een conventioneel systeem bestaande uit SP3-60 en SP2-15 van Sound Projects. 
Het probleem van de spreiding is te wijten aan de combinatie zaal/systeem. Ten tijde dat het systeem werd aangeschaft was een line-array 'the magic word' (En is dat vaak 'helaas'nog steeds onder mensen die er weinig van af weten) De ambtenaren die een besluit moesten maken over de uitgave van een systeem, wilde hoe dan ook een line-array in de zaal, terwijl het advies niet direct richting die optie ging. Ook omdat de zaal is bedoelt voor multifunctionele toepassingen is het eigenlijk onmogelijk om daar een systeem neer te hangen die alles kan en onder alle omstandigheden hetzelfde presteert. 
Zoals iedereen nu wel ervaren heeft die met 'echte' line-source gewerkt heeft en in mindere mate met 'curvelinear' / line-array systemen, levert het gebruik van een 'echte' line-source zoals de SP10 die amper 1M in hoogte is meer nadelen op als voordelen. Het wegvallen van het laagfrequente deel heeft domweg te maken met de lengte van het array. Ook de overdreven aanwezigheid van het mid voorin kan aan de hand hiervan worden verklaart. Het hoog is valt buiten de verticale spreiding direct weg, maar het mid deel is daar dus nog wel aanwezig. 
Zoals een vorige technicus al eerder aangaf staat of valt een systeem vaak door de aanwezige systemtech die alle ins en outs van het systeem al dan niet gecombineerd met specifieke eigenschappen van de zaal. Het is dan ook eigenlijk onmogelijk om een systeem te beoordelen op een zichzelf staande klus. Lang verhaal maar hoop dat het hier iets duidelijker mee wordt  :Wink:

----------


## maranta

> Er teleurgesteld ben ik in het veel opgehemelde D&B zoals C1. Waarschijnlijk heb ik pech, maar 1 op de twee keer klinkt het niet. Zeker niet als het zacht moet. Maar dat kan aan de operators liggen natuurlijk. Laatst nog gehad dat naast de gehuurde stereo 2x6Kw zelfbouwset een (1) stack C1 werd geplaatst. WAT een drama.
> 
> .



d&B heeft C3, C4, C6 en C7 , bedoel je Q1 of B1??, C1 ken ik niet en bestaat volgens mij niet.

----------


## dokter dB

laat ik maar eens reageren hee:





> Sound Projects???? ik heb met dit merk zulke slechte ervaringen gehad dat ik het zelfs helemaal was vergeten. Zowel de line-arrays als de normale kastjes heb ik nog nooit normaal geluid uit weten te krijgen. En ook dit is zeer zacht uitgedrukt.



Zeg, ik lees in jouw profiel dat je rowwen heze mixt. Dat klinkt toch zowiezo niet?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Ik denk dat er (net als met EAW) gewoon bijna geen bedrijven zijn die mooie dingen doen met SP4 en Linex. Er word gewoon maar wat droogverhuurd, aangeklooit en opgestapeld. En ook word er vaak veel te laag met Linex gehangen, zonder de xta settings daarvoor te compenseren.

Ik heb in diezelfde periode 1 keer voor Focus systeem gedaan met Linex, op de gaypride 2005/waterloopplein. 
Toen was iedereen er zeer over te spreken, ook de focus FOH-tech. 

Ik zeg echt niet dat ik dus goed ben ofzo. maar ik zeg ook niet dat anderen slecht zijn, om zelf goed te lijken.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Nja, dan blijkt dus maar weer dat of smaken verschillen, of het erg veel ervan afhangt wie de boel afmixt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ( no offence )

----------


## Rock On

SP4 heb ik wisselende ervaringen mee. Als linear gevlogen systeem één keer gebruikt, niet echt succesvol. Maar op Metropolis dit jaar een set van 1 om 1 per kant best aardige dingen gehoord. Het was weliswaar een microstage (5x5 tentje) met de tafel achter op het podium  :Mad: , dus ik moest me door de band heen wurmen om aan de voorkant te gaan luisteren. De bandjes waren vooral Britpop en een beetje emo-achtige dingen. De druk was hoog genoeg, zonder dat er echt dingen dichtliepen. (Hoefde ook niet veel verder als 15m te gooien) 
Dus het kan wel werken. Maar zoals al eerder aangehaald, het werd overal neergesmeten zonder ff goed na te denken hoe en wat.
Ik kan me trouwens ook nog een topic van dokterdB herinneren van Aruba?? Misschien heeft hij nog enige toelichting??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## wouter_jp

> SP4 heb ik wisselende ervaringen mee. Als linear gevlogen systeem één keer gebruikt, niet echt succesvol. Maar op Metropolis dit jaar een set van 1 om 1 per kant best aardige dingen gehoord. Het was weliswaar een microstage (5x5 tentje) met de tafel achter op het podium , dus ik moest me door de band heen wurmen om aan de voorkant te gaan luisteren. De bandjes waren vooral Britpop en een beetje emo-achtige dingen. De druk was hoog genoeg, zonder dat er echt dingen dichtliepen. (Hoefde ook niet veel verder als 15m te gooien) 
> Dus het kan wel werken. Maar zoals al eerder aangehaald, het werd overal neergesmeten zonder ff goed na te denken hoe en wat.
> Ik kan me trouwens ook nog een topic van dokterdB herinneren van Aruba?? Misschien heeft hij nog enige toelichting???



was maar goed dat we die stacks op het gras hebben gezet,anders bleef er helemaal niets over aan podium ruimte.


heb met sp 2,3 ( 90 )  en 4 gewerkt in verschillende set-ups,zowel live als house.
altijd wel goede resultaten gehaald en nooit technische problemen mee gehad .
ook de x-actjes heel veel gebruikt,een lekker monitortje waar je bijna zonder te eq`en een zeer fors volume kan behalen  ( ook bij erg harde bandjes ) ook fijn als in-filletje of als spraak setje op een paaltje.

fijne systemen vind ik verder: v-dosc,arcs,sts,kf 850.
monitoren: met stip op 1 L`acoustics hi-Q en synco CW152.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Hmm... Dit klinkt meer als een afstel/plaatsing probleem dan dat het aan de speakers kan liggen.




yep, dat speelt (speelde) ZEKER mee:driverack had alleen instellingen voor crossoverfreq's verder was niets ingeregeld qua delays. Of over plaatsing verder is nagedacht weet ik niet, systeem hing er vast. Maar inmiddels dus niet meer:
@ bazeman: dan mogen ze hun technische lijst wel eens bijwerken... En klinkt dit systeem nu beter? Of heb je dat niet gehoord.

Dit is dus idd zo'n zaaltje waar een array niet thuis hoort

----------


## AJB

> Er word gewoon maar wat droogverhuurd, aangeklooit en opgestapeld. En ook word er vaak veel te laag met Linex gehangen, zonder de xta settings daarvoor te compenseren



Ik herinner me een klus in de IJsselhallen te Zwolle (ik deed rigging). Voor het PA bedrijf aldaar (Hof) was een demo van de Soundprojects line-array op dat moment. Met mijn takelpuntjes-visie was ik erg blij met het systeem; snel makkelijk te riggen en mooi klein en weinig gewicht.

Nu het geluid; een speciale ontwerper (Jan o.i.d.) was mee met nog een SP knakker, en ze gingen het allemaal afregelen. Die line-array klonk redelijk maar het laag was absurd slecht. Wapperig, ondefinieerbaar en gewoon hoop bagger.

Wat ik achteraf hoorde was dat jij daar had moeten zijn Barney :Smile:  Alleen kon je niet, en hebben zij maar afgeregeld (notabene de systeemontwerper).

Mixen en systeemtechen is dus blijkbaar een ZEER fijn specialisme, en de spullen zijn maar zeer relatief. Vandaar ook dat veel techs voorkeuren hebben; je kunt nu eenmaal niet ALLE systemen kennen tenslotte...

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Hey Arvid,

Ja dat klusje herinner ik me nog wel..... vooral de vraag; euhm heb je ook reserve parren? ja hoeveel? euuhm 24?? haha
Het laag was daar idd bijzonder slecht !! om de 1 of andere vage reden was het gewoon bijna een seconde trager dan de rest....

Mijn favorieten tot nu toe; 

1. V-dosc (min. 8 kasten) met D&B B-2 sub
2. Meyer Milo (min. 8 kasten) met 700 HP sub
3. Meyer M'elodie (min. 8 kasten)
4. Alcons LR14 (min. 9 kasten)

Heb ook wel met W8L synco array gedraaid in de oosterpoort, maar was niet echt indrukwekkend... er was toen ook een boel geklooi met filters e.d dus zou ook daaraan kunnen liggen.

voor wat monitors betreft heb ik helaas nog niet het genoegen gehad te draaien met de Synco wedges... mijn favoriet tot nu toe de 115HiQ van L'acoustics en de D&B MAX (ben ook erg benieuwd naar de nieuwe M4!!)

Groeten 

Steven

----------


## AJB

Dat was inderdaad een goede grap... Bedrijf dat parren leverde had 110V parren geleverd en de tech had de bliksemschicht op elke bar niet gezien...  :EEK!:  

Maar goed, dat klusje was het inderdaad  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Bert

de M4 van d&b is echt gewoon ongeloofelijk lekker licht en luid zeer luid...
alleen als je niks te doen heb is een MAX een lekkere ruggesteun als je even gaat liggen dat is bij de M4 iets minder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Ja idd, ik heb ook al heel wat uiltjes geknapt op een MAX 15''  :Smile:  vooral in combinatie met een lekker zachte backdrop...

Was in mijn vorige post ff vergeten welke mixer ik het fijnst vond; zoals mijn naam mischien al doet vermoeden een DiGoCo D5, Vooral op monitors is het een verschrikkelijk veelzijdige console!! heb nog geen heftige shows gedaan met de D1, maar die is technisch natuurlijk niet veel anders.
Ben zeer benieuwd naar de hardware en software update V4 !! heb al begrepen dat de effect sectie zeer uitgebreid wordt.

In de lagere klasse vind ik de M7CL echt een supertafel, ik heb ook vrij veel gemixt op de PM5D (geen RH), maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat de M7CL qua gebruiksgemak en klank net ff beter is dan de PM5D.

Wat betreft analoge mixers ben ik niet veel groters tegen gekomen dan H1000's en PM4000/3500 e.d. op monitors vind ik een LMX van crest nog steeds erg fijn werken

----------


## dokter dB

> Mixen en systeemtechen is dus blijkbaar een ZEER fijn specialisme, en de spullen zijn maar zeer relatief. Vandaar ook dat veel techs voorkeuren hebben; je kunt nu eenmaal niet ALLE systemen kennen tenslotte...



Denk inderdaad dat dit heel erg waar is. 
En als er nou op elk bestaand systeem een paar goeie systec zouden duiken, met een goeie visie, zou iedereen een stuk positiever en eensgezinder zijn over al die verschillende systemen.
We weten nu allemaal heus wel dat bijvoorbeeld Vdosc heel goed kan klinken, en ook heel beroerd. Toch vind zon beetje iedereen Vdosc okee.
Dat zou met veel andere merken ook zo moeten zijn.

Zonder iemand te beledigen: mensen die heel hard roepen dat merk zus of zo  niet okee is, zijn in mijn ervaring zelf vaak de grootste prutsers.

----------


## AJB

En het probleem (sorry heren) is voornamelijk ook haantjes gedrag. Als je spullen gebruikt van de rijkste fabrikant ben je ineens "the man". Zonder dat er vaak wordt gekeken naar de kwaliteit. In de lichtwereld zie je dat heel erg terug bij bijvoorbeeld de lichtcomputers. Alle "haantjes" draaien op de Hog III. Erg duur, erg mooie looks, en een waardeloos product ! De mensen die voor kwaliteit gaan draaien dan vaak op specifieke computers die geschikt zijn voor een bepaald toepassingsgebied (compulite, GrandMA, Avolites).

Ga dus voor het eindproduct, en kies elke klus opnieuw voor het meest geschikte systeem. Niet voor merkengeilheid ...

----------


## SM

> Nou schiet me er ook net eentje te binnen, paar maand geleden stondt Ampco hiero in Assen op de Havenkade, waar Di-rect speelde. Natuurlijk even wezen kijken, en was van het geluid ook wel érg onder de indruk! Alleen nou weet ik niet wat Ampco gebruikt.. ( begin me nou wel af te vragen of dit ook daadwerkelijk Ampco was.. )




Als dat tijdens 'cultuur op de kade' was, (jaja, cultuur in Assen :-)) dan was het Bano met MILO. Ik dacht dat die week Di-Rect er ook speelde, en Van Dik Hout en nog een onbekende bandje voor kinderen :-) 

S.

----------


## Mike Manders

hallo Dokter dB
ik heb Rowwen Heze inderdaad een tijd gemixt, doe dat al 2 jaar niet meer. maar zoals elke band is dat een band met een gebruiksaanwijzing. Ik kreeg het meestal wel voor mekaar, maar gelukkig heb ik die band nooit op sound projects hoeven te mixen. Dus om er zomaar vanuit te gaan dat een band niet klinkt...

Nog iets anders, laten we het hier NIET over monitors hebben. Dat lijkt me een andere discussie.

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Citaat:
Origineel gepost door *GoTMoRe*
_Nou schiet me er ook net eentje te binnen, paar maand geleden stondt Ampco hiero in Assen op de Havenkade, waar Di-rect speelde. Natuurlijk even wezen kijken, en was van het geluid ook wel érg onder de indruk! Alleen nou weet ik niet wat Ampco gebruikt.. ( begin me nou wel af te vragen of dit ook daadwerkelijk Ampco was.. )_







> Als dat tijdens 'cultuur op de kade' was, (jaja, cultuur in Assen :-)) dan was het Bano met MILO. Ik dacht dat die week Di-Rect er ook speelde, en Van Dik Hout en nog een onbekende bandje voor kinderen :-)



Klopt.... Cultuur op de kade werd door Bano gedaan, ik had er 6 Milo's per kant (infill MSL4 en CQ-1) met M3D en 650-P subs 2x DiGiCo D5. Ik zal ns kijken of ik wat foto's kan opscharrelen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jack

Kleine drive inn set : Nexo ps 10 (2top 2 sub)
Zeer compact zeer goed geluid Hi-Fi!!

Tape act: Nexo ps 15 (2 top 2 sub)

Stampset tot 400 man ps 15 (2 top 4 sub)

Ook de voor mij "grotere" feesten doe ik met nexo PS serie .
Eventueel met delayset
En bas array (Meer dan 8 ls 1200 op een rij) 

Natuurlijk met Camco Vortex versterkers.

De eerste klant die niet blij is moet ik nog tegenkomen.
(buiten vallende glazen achter de bar)

Valt me ook op sinds ik Nexo heb(4 jaar nu) de tape artiesten hun eigen speakers altijd in de bus laten staan, dat was vroeger wel anders.

Groot voordeel is: 
De grootste set kan ik alleen opbouwen 
De PS15/ps10 wegen resp maar 29 en 15 kg 
Ook de subs zijn compact en goed te hanteren. LS 500(35 kg) LS 1200 (45 KG)

----------


## wouter_jp

> Nog iets anders, laten we het hier NIET over monitors hebben. Dat lijkt me een andere discussie.



discussie ?
de vraag was toch welke systemen je fijn vind om mee te werken/op te mixen?
daar er zowel frontmannen als podium mannen op dit forum zitten,lijk mij dat het dus front en monitor systemen betreft.

zoniet dan toch.. :Cool:

----------


## Mike Manders

ik vind een monitor geen geluidssysteem. Een monitor is een kast die altijd veel te hard staat en waar veel te veel zooi uitkomt, omdat muzikanten zelf geen balans meer kunnen maken en hun geluiden vaak niet voor mekaar hebben.

----------


## FBE

enigzins negatief gebracht maar waarschijnlijk heb je wel gelijk dat dit een andere discussie is. Overigens naar mijn mening wel een interressante.

----------


## moderator

Discussie gaat niet over monitoring, niet over backlines, niet over outboard, maar over FOH systemen....andere woorden, hier geen discussie over moni-tor....garoeten van een modera-tor

----------


## SPS

> Discussie gaat niet over monitoring, niet over backlines, niet over outboard, maar over FOH systemen....andere woorden, hier geen discussie over moni-tor....garoeten van een modera-tor



Ook wel eens een forum'monitor' genoemd :Big Grin:

----------


## S500D

Ik werk graag met Master sets omdat ik die zelf heb haha :Big Grin: .

Maar EV vind ik in het geheel altijd wel heel lekker open klinken en het laag lekker warm en blijft lekker rustig.
Maarja dat zal ook wel weer met de geluidsman de ermee werkt te maken hebben want ook EV heb ik wel eens zeer slecht horen klinken.

Gr Ron.

----------


## sis

> Discussie gaat niet over monitoring, niet over backlines, niet over outboard, maar over FOH systemen....andere woorden, hier geen discussie over moni-tor....garoeten van een modera-tor



Moderator, er is wel een klein probleempje .
bvb het NEXO PS 15 kastje , oorspronkelijk ontworpen voor front  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
maar wordt uiteindelijk toch meer ingezet als monitor .
Zo heeft L'acoustics ook zo van die kastjes en de D&B MAX niet te vergeten. 
Deze allemaal als front en monitor zien voorbij stomen  .
Dus waar is de lijn tussen monitor en front .
ik wil er mij niet mee moeien , maar het is toch zo  :Wink:  
sis

----------


## robski

Daar komt bij dat er hier mensen monitorsystemen besturen die veel krachtiger  zijn dan veel van de beschreven PA's

Volgens mij zijn trouwens de technische klankmatige eisen voor een monitor en een foh kast grof weg hetzelfde..... (even los van het sub) 

Om over sidefills nog maar te zwijgen. Please supply same brand as foh system only 6 kw per side  :Smile: 


@ mike als er alleen rommel uitkomt moet je je monitor collega wakker schudden want zo slecht zijn al die bandjes waar jij mee op stap bent niet :Smile: 


Robski

----------


## Mike Manders

hallo robski, misschien heb je wel gelijk... Maar het is natuurlijk ook zo dat de onbruikbare midlaag frequenties keihard de zaal ingaan. Bij Treble bijvoorbeeld hebben we  de 3 dames op in -ear, maar de band op wedges. En dit gaat tot een bepaald level en anders trek ik aan de bel, vooral in het theater.

op zich klopt het ook dat er vaak meer vermogen op de buhne ligt dan er op de FOH staat, maar hoeveel monitormixen er ook liggen, een monitor heeft een ander doel dan een FOH systeem. En een D&B max als FOH kast??? ik hoop dat ik er niet mee hoef te werken.

tijd voor een nieuw topic

----------


## Mike Manders

Gisterenavond met Xander de B. trouwens gemixt op een Yamaha PM3500 en DvDosc. Dit was ook erg okee. Alleen het hele diepe dublaag kreeg ik niet onder controle. De PM3500 begint ook steeds meer mijn 2e tafel te worden na de XL3, erg fijn, erg precieze EQ en klinkt altijd open.

----------

